# FLR (M) visa extension checklist!



## KR_DP (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi all! We were just wondering if you would mind checking over our supporting document checklist for our FLR (M) spouse visa renewal! Here goes- and THANK YOU for just reading, and for all the help in general. 

My husband is British and I am Australian.

Application Form

My passport (Australian)
Husband's passport
My previous passports

1 x ID photo of husband
2 x ID photo of myself

Third party verification check form signed by husband
12 bank statements from March 2016-March 2017

Offer letter from university showing my husbands phD stipend (which meets financial requirement)

Letter from current phD supervisor confirming that husband is still in receipt of stipend and will be for at least 1 more year

12 months worth of payslips showing stipend 

Marriage certificate extract (french) & translation (translated and stamped in 2014 from our previous application)

'Livret de famille' french marriage document with translation

Annual mortgage statement (Sept 2016) 
Council tax invoice

Proof of living together at same address:

1 x gas bill w/ both names (oct 2014)
1 x bank statement (barclays) husband's name (February 2015)
1x NHS letter w/ my name (May 2015)
1 x annual mortgage statement w/ husband's name (Sept 2015)
1x bank statement (HSBC) both our names (feb 2016)
1 x gas bill w/ both names (march 2016)
1x HMRC letter w/ my name (June 2016)
1x bank statement (HSBC) both names (oct 2016)

Thank you all!!!!!

Kat


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

KR_DP said:


> Hi all! We were just wondering if you would mind checking over our supporting document checklist for our FLR (M) spouse visa renewal! Here goes- and THANK YOU for just reading, and for all the help in general.
> 
> My husband is British and I am Australian.
> 
> ...


Do not forget Land Registry record ( proof of accommodation) can be obtained Online if you do not have already.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

What is a 3rd party verification check form?

Agree with the above. If he owns you need the deed or the online £3 land registry document.


----------



## KR_DP (Apr 23, 2017)

nyclon said:


> What is a 3rd party verification check form?
> 
> Agree with the above. If he owns you need the deed or the online £3 land registry document.


The 3rd party form is one that was given by the UKBA during the online application. 
Land registry added- thanks! I don't feature on any of these documents however, would this matter?

Thanks


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

KR_DP said:


> The 3rd party form is one that was given by the UKBA during the online application.
> Land registry added- thanks! I don't feature on any of these documents however, would this matter?
> 
> Thanks


So long as Sponsor's name is on Land Registry record is OK.

On UKBA form, Nyclon may have answer.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

KR_DP said:


> The 3rd party form is one that was given by the UKBA during the online application.
> Land registry added- thanks! I don't feature on any of these documents however, would this matter?
> 
> Thanks


Online application for FLR (M) is fairly new and no one has mentioned it before.

The point of the deed or land registry is to prove that you will be adequately accommodated. It doesn't matter if your name is on it.


----------

